# Cubers you should have heard of



## KConny (Jan 25, 2010)

Me and Gunnar Krig had a discussion about the "Gungz is back thread" and realised that a lot of new people don't know about some of the cubers from back in the days. And they barley have a way to know about them. So we made a list of some of the essential and important cubers. Of course one could argue that "since x is there y should be aswell". And you might be right. We can take everyone, but everyone is not interested in reading about everyone. The list is probably pretty biased since we (me and Gunnar) live in Europe. I don't know much about Akimoto or what he's done for cubing. Others we left out because they don't need an introduction, like Dan Cohen. You get the point. A lot of you out there know a lot more about a lot more cubers than we do. But in this case we see it benefits the reader, not too much information. Anyway here we go:
*
Ernõ Rubik*, Hungary. Inventor of the cube and the reason where all here. As a professor of architecture he made the cube as a teaching tool to make his students better understand 3D objects.
*
Jessica Fridrich*, Czech Republic. Was the first one to publish the CFOP method on internet, the method is now synonymous with Fridrich. She placed tenth in the very first World Championship back in 1982 in Budapest, Hungary. Her speedcubing page also had an important role in the our history.

*Lars Petrus*, Sweden. Placed fourth in the first world championship in 1982. Is the inventor of the 2nd most popular speed solving method, the Petrus method. His site also needs to be mentioned. 

*Ron van Bruchem*, The Netherlands. Co-founder and board member of the World Cube Association. He started www.speedcubing.com one of the most important sites in the speedcubing history. He's known for his "slow hands"-technique and for setting a new world record in 2007 with 9.55. He's the most prominent organiser of competitions ever. When talking about Ron we have to mention Ton, a good friend of Ron and co-organiser of a lot of competitions.
*
Stefan Pochmann*, (Germany). Inventor of a lot of methods, mainly blindfolded methods. His first blindfolded method, now known as Old Pochmann, and later the M2/R2 method. He was the first to solve the 5x5 blindfolded in competition and thus won the Euro 2004. In addition to this he's had the world records in Megaminx, Clock, Magic and Master Magic. In the beginning of 2009 he got a 3x3 single time of 9.56.

*Chris Hardwick*, USA. Is one of the few who has participated in all four world championships since 2003. He was the first to solve the 3x3 one-handed sub-30 (25.95), and the the 4x4 sub-60 (55.38), in competition. Nowadays he's one of the most prominent blindfolded solvers, having improved the WRs several times for 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD. Is currently the world record holder for 5x5BLD with the time 15:22. Chris and Daniel Beyer came up with the blindfolded method named Beyer-Hardwick which aims at near optimal move count.
*
Shotaro 'Macky' Makisumi*, Japan. He was the best 3x3 solver back in 2004-2005 improving both the single and average world records several times. He also held several world records in 2x2, 3x3 one-handed and 3x3 blindfolded. Macky, together with Lucas Garron, invented an alternative method for solving the last F2L pair and OLL called MGLS. He also has a great site with a lot of great tutorials and other resources. 

*Mátyás Kuti*, Hungary. World record holder for the 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, Magic, Master Magic, Clock and Square-1. A great all round cuber. His biggest achievements came in the blindfolded events, having had the WR in 3x3BLD, 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD and multi. It was later proven that he cheated on a number of solves by peeking under the blindfold. He's now been stripped of all his results and records in the blindfolded category and suspended from competitions for 2/3 years depending on his will to co-operate with the WCA. He is still practising at home and might make a come back in febuary 2010.

*Erik Akkersdijk*, The Netherlands. Amazing all round cuber with world records in 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2 and megaminx. He's got the current 3x3 single WR with 7.08 set in 2008, he also had the world record in 2007 with 9.77. In the beginning of 2009 he got the average WR with 11.11. In parts of 2008 and 2009 he held the 2x2, 3x3. 4x4 and 5x5 singles world record at the same time. He's had 19 world records in 4x4 together with 5x5. He's got a new site called Erik's Flying Colours along with an old one.

*Tyson Mao*, USA. Co-founder and board-member of the World Cube Association. He set a new 3x3 blindfolded world record by being the first under 2 minutes with 1:58.32 back in 2005. He's made several TV-appearances, Tonight Show and Beauty and the Geek to name a few.

*Yu 'Gungz' Jeong-Min*, South Korea. Improved Anssi's WR for 3x3 average significantly and was the first to average both sub-13 and sub-12, with the result 11.76. He held this WR for more than a year before it was beaten by Edouard Chambon. Gungz had to stop competing when starting his military service and just recently got back into competing.

*Anssi Vanhala*, Finland. Broke Mackys 3x3 average WR twice at SveKub 2006 and became the first to average sub-14 with a result of 13.22. Anssi suffered some injuries to his wrist due to the toll of cubing and had to slow down. He started practicing feetsolving and holds the current WR for both single and average with 36.72 and 42.08 respectively. 

*Lars Vandenbergh*, Belgium. One of the few that has participated in all four world championships since 2003. He's held several world records for 4x4, 5x5 and Square-1. He was the European champion in 2004 and placed fourth at the WC03. He is one out of three cubers to defend his world champion title when he in 2005 won the Square-1 event for the second consecutive time. 
*
Zbigniew Zborowski*, Poland. Has been involved in the development of the advanced speed solving methods ZB and ZZ. He got the WR in fewest moves with 28 turns in 2006 and kept it for almost two years before it was beaten by Guus Razoux Schultz. He also had the fastest single time for 3x3 at the European Championship in Amsterdam in 2004 with the result 14.40.
*
Dan Knights*, USA. World Champion in 2003 with a world record average of 20.00 in the finals and a world record single of 16.71 in the first round.
*
Ryan Patricio*, USA. One of the most prominent one-handed solvers and has set a total of ten WRs in 3x3OH. In 2007 he defended his world champion title from 2005 which makes him, together with Vandenbergh and Máté Horváth (Master Magic 2007 2009) the third cuber to do so.

*Minh Thai*, USA - Won the first World Championship, held in Hungary '82, with a best time of 22.95 seconds.

*Jaap Scherphuis*, the Netherlands - His web page is an almost never ending source of information, containing statistics and solutions for most puzzles.

*Yu Nakajima*, Japan. Won the World Championship in Budapest in 2007, which was only his 2nd competition ever. He's held several world records: 3x3OH single, and both single and average time for 3x3 and 7x7.Is also successful in several other events.

*Edouard 'Doudou' Chambon*, France. One of the most dominant 3x3 cubers, known for his slow turning style (usually called Chambon style). Second place in 3x3 at the World Championship 2005, second place in 2x2 at the world Championship 2009 and European Champion 2008 in 2x2. In the beginning of 2007 he broke the 3x3 single world record with a time of 10.36, and one year later broke it again, with 9.18. This was beaten by fellow French cuber Thibaut Jacquinot with a time of 9.86, by Erik Akkersdijk with 9.77, then by Ron van Bruchem with 9.55 before taking it back. When doing so, the time of 9.18 was also a part of his new average world record of 11.48. He is the second cuber to set both single and average world records in the same round. Macky had done this twice before. Chambon also broke the 2x2 average WR 3 times 3.74, 3.43 and 3.28.

*Jean Pons*, France. World champion of 2005 and first to get a sub12 in competition.

So after reading all this I advice you to do some youtube searches to see some historical solves. Like Mackys 12.11.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 25, 2010)

What about Gilles Roux.
also I know 12/21


----------



## Muesli (Jan 25, 2010)

You missed off Charlie!


----------



## SebCube (Jan 25, 2010)

Who's Charlie?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2010)

Actually three people managed to defend a world champion title, Máté Horváth won master magic in 2007 and 2009.


----------



## KConny (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Stefan. I will fix it.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 25, 2010)

Edouard Chambon, France: One of the most dominant 3x3x3 cubers, known for his slow turning style (usually called Chambon style). Second place in 3x3x3 at the world championship (2005), second place in 2x2x2 at the world championship (2009) and european champion in 2x2x2 (2008). He broke the 3x3x3 single WR two times (10.36 and 9.18), once with the average WR (11.48). He also broke the 2x2x2 average WR 3 times (3.74, 3.43 and 3.28).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 25, 2010)

Mike Hug-hey!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

I knew 14.

EDIT: There's also a typo in The Netherlands after Erik's name.

EDIT2: You might want to put Macky was the inventor of MGLS.

EDIT3: Isn't Roux more popular than Petrus?


----------



## joey (Jan 25, 2010)

I've met 15.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 26, 2010)

I've read about all of them (not so much about Dan Gosbee though), but I've only met Ron


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I've read about all of them (not so much about Dan Gosbee though), but I've only met Ron



Yeah, I only knew about Dan Gosbee from Cubers: The Documentary.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 26, 2010)

For anyone who's into 4x4x4: Michael Fung and Yuki Hayashi?

I was kinda inpsired by them (as well as Chris Hardwick and Erik Akkersdijk)...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 26, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> You missed off Charlie!



Don't be daft.

Seriously, this is a great idea and gives people such an opportunity to rave about how many they've met or googled.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

Will Smith. Who hasn't hear of him?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 26, 2010)

Jess Bonde
Frank Morris
Dror Vomberg


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > You missed off Charlie!
> ...



Hah! You said daft!  /stupidcommentthatmaygetmeflamed

Interesting compilation guys! I had no idea of some of the cubers mentioned.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a pretty good thread, although the title sounded so noob. 

Thanks!


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

Some of these cubers are new to me.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 26, 2010)

Richard Carr, early blindcubing legend... first to blindsolve 4x4x4, 5x5x5, onehanded, relays...


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Someone from my country is on there yay!
*Yu 'Gungz' Jeong-Min, South Korea*

STUPID military.
i'm gonna immigrate so i can keep cubing and not go to the military.


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 26, 2010)

Dan Cohen?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 26, 2010)

You should add Sebastien Felix, creator of multi-slotting, or at least the first one to have a big list of those algorithms on the net.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2010)

Some perhaps controversial people who might be good to add to the list:
Marcus Stuhr
Gaetan Guimond

And I think Guus should probably be on it too, although I see he got an honorable mention in the discussion about Zbigniew Zborowski.

And by the way, I think this was a great idea for a post! It should be required reading for everyone on the forum.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 26, 2010)

Where's Hug-hey?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Richard Carr, early blindcubing legend... first to blindsolve 4x4x4, 5x5x5, onehanded, relays...



John White?


----------



## KConny (Jan 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> For anyone who's into 4x4x4: Michael Fung and Yuki Hayashi?
> 
> I was kinda inpsired by them (as well as Chris Hardwick and Erik Akkersdijk)...



Fung and Hayashi just didn't make the cut. Yes, they were fast, but not totally dominating the events for a long time.



DavidWoner said:


> Jess Bonde
> Frank Morris
> Dror Vomberg



Jess just did one competition, he got the WR single but that's it as fas as I know. I don't know if he contributed otherwise. 

Frank Morris came up in the discussion. But if we take him, we should also take Badie and perhaps also Beest.

Dror could be on the list. Write a couple of lines about him if you want to.



StefanPochmann said:


> Richard Carr, early blindcubing legend... first to blindsolve 4x4x4, 5x5x5, onehanded, relays...



I was thinking about him. But I didn't know enough. And the current methods aren't really based on his ideas? So in that sense his not as important. But of course he inspire people. If you feel like he should be on the list you can write a couple of lines and I will add them to the first post.



SebCube said:


> Some of these cubers are new to me.



Very intresting. This is you're third post in this thread, and your posts just keeps getting less intressting.



blizzardmb said:


> Dan Cohen?



Read the introduction?



PeterNewton said:


> You should add Sebastien Felix, creator of multi-slotting, or at least the first one to have a big list of those algorithms on the net.



He was in there for a while. He once had 13.00 average at home when the second fastest had 13.88. Multi slotting is not that big of method?



Mike Hughey said:


> Some perhaps controversial people who might be good to add to the list:
> Marcus Stuhr
> Gaetan Guimond
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike. We were thinking about Guimond but decided to cut him. Didn't know what to write, he's such a strange man. And about Marcus Stuhr, he never did compete. He was REALLY fast. But didn't influence the community enough? And Guus, you're right. He could be there. Great FMC'er, but so is Per and Mirek, but he also competed in the first WC, which makes him a bit more interesting. We've tried to keep the list short. But I can be persuaded.



Kirjava said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Carr, early blindcubing legend... first to blindsolve 4x4x4, 5x5x5, onehanded, relays...
> ...



There's someone I've missed, who is he?


----------



## ErikJ (Jan 26, 2010)

20 of 21. I feel old.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 26, 2010)

KConny said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 26, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Will Smith. Who hasn't hear of him?



LOL

will smith is not all that awesome though.

58 seconds, i think.

edit:

pursuit of happyness


----------



## Caedus (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy to say I knew who all of those people were.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 26, 2010)

How can this list not have Bob Burton?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 26, 2010)

Heh, some of these "you must include X" are hilarious.

Anyhow, I think Frank Morris definitely deserves a mention. For quite a while around 2005-2007, he was the definition of fast for big cubes. He and Clancy made bigcubes.com, which, despite the introduction of AvG, is the canonical foundation of modern big cube solving.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 26, 2010)

Btw, compare... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3220


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 26, 2010)

This should be stickied.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Will Smith. Who hasn't hear of him?
> ...



It was a joke.
Chris Tran for insane ZB memo?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 26, 2010)

Nah, he's too slow.

Thanks so much though!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 26, 2010)

Does Will Smith use Fridrich?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Does Will Smith use Fridrich?



LOL. No. Beginner method. He just wanted to impress Oprah. Doesn't take much.


----------



## ianini (Jan 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Does Will Smith use Fridrich?



no. beginners method.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2010)

KConny said:


> Thanks Mike. We were thinking about Guimond but decided to cut him. Didn't know what to write, he's such a strange man. And about Marcus Stuhr, he never did compete. He was REALLY fast. But didn't influence the community enough? And Guus, you're right. He could be there. Great FMC'er, but so is Per and Mirek, but he also competed in the first WC, which makes him a bit more interesting. We've tried to keep the list short. But I can be persuaded.


Those arguments make sense. If Marcus hadn't had such an uncomfortable relationship with the rest of the cubing community, he might have had a greater influence (and BLD might have been significantly different than it is today), but I agree that as it is, he didn't. And certainly it would be a challenge to write the comment about Guimond. I mainly thought of adding these two because new people might hear their names mentioned and wonder what the stories are behind them, and they both certainly have colorful stories.

As for Guus, yes, it was the extra boost of being in the first WC that made me suggest him. Otherwise I would have included Per and Mirek as well.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 26, 2010)

i heard of 19/21


----------



## Ron (Jan 26, 2010)

In December 1999 I found Chris Hardwick and Ton Dennenbroek via the computer game Rubik's Games. There used to be a website rubiksgames.com where you could post best results for that game. Chris already knew Dan Knights. Dan and his friend Matt Wilder were also speedcubing.
The five of us started this community, but it was Chris who started the Yahoo forum. So basically it was Chris who brought us all together.

Although I like Jessica very much, and she was the first to publish the CFOP method on INTERNET, I have books from October 1981 (long before WC 1982) where the CFOP method is already fully described. That is why I will never call it the Fridrich method. In 1981/1982 I used cross/F2L/CLL/ELL.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Enter (Jan 26, 2010)

Dan Cohen? he is the best big cuber there is!!!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys where is Ville Sepannen. I dont think anyone will even be able to touch his insane BLD times (Once he succeeds in 5x5x5 BLD )


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 26, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Guys where is Ville Sepannen. I dont think anyone will even be able to touch his insane BLD times (Once he succeeds in 5x5x5 BLD )



As KConny mentioned in the first post we tried to keep the list short,so we singled out people like Dan Cohen and Ville Säppenen. They are indeed very successful, but are relatively new in the cubing community, so most people have good knowledge of their achivements already. We tried to focus mostly on historical information.

Of course it's hard to draw the line on who to include or not, so if anyone feels to mention other people, please write a few lines about them, instead of just posting the name.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2010)

Great thread, I haven't read the other pages yet, but this should be stickied. This was a good read.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

Marc van Beest: The name says it. Don't know too much about him, but I remember he was way ahead of everyone else at 4x4 speedsolving.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 26, 2010)

For Anssi's description:

It was not Norrköping Open 2006 it was called SveKub2006 even though it was held in Norrköping.

Norrköping open was last year 2009.

I like the list very much.


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2010)

joey said:


> I've met 15.



I've met two and seen one >.< . How sad is that?


----------



## Ron (Jan 26, 2010)

I think Olly Hayden (stiff_hands) was the first to publish a blindfold solving method.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/angela.hayden/cube/cube_frontpage.html

I think Dave Orser (slow_cuber) was the first to solve 10 cubes multiple blindfolded.

I think Jess Bonde was the first to do a 24 hour cube marathon.

I think Suehiro Kondo was the first modern age speedcuber from Japan.

I think Tony Snyder thinks he was the first person to apply God's algorithm on a cube scrambled with 15 moves.

David Wesley was the first to win medals in 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 during one World Championship. Erik Akkersdijk was the second.

Btw. I met 19/21. Minh Thai and Gungz still missing. I spoke to Minh on the phone.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I've met 15.
> ...



I've met none. You tell me.


----------



## KConny (Jan 26, 2010)

Ron: Thanks for the information. People that found the first post interesting will eventually read you post as well.



Mike Hughey said:


> I mainly thought of adding these two because new people might hear their names mentioned and wonder what the stories are behind them, and they both certainly have colorful stories.



That's another hard thing to do for me/us. The stories behind those cubers isn't as easy to find as Erik A's results. But that is indeed the reason why that information should be posted here. I'm not just sure about their stories and don't want to get it wrong. It also tends to look a bit like gossip, which isn't what were looking for.


----------



## Shadet (Jan 26, 2010)

Why You didn't write about Tomasz Zolnowski, WR holder in 3x3x3 AVG ? 
He is great 3x3x3 cuber, after all....
Shame on You...... -_-


----------



## KConny (Jan 26, 2010)

Shadet said:


> Why You didn't write about Tomasz Zolnowski, WR holder in 3x3x3 AVG ?
> He is great 3x3x3 cuber, after all....
> Shame on You...... -_-



Thanks. The answer to that question as been given more than once now. Did you even read the first post?

It's just so useless. I knew these questions would arise so i thought it would be a good idea to answer them in the very first paragraph. It seems that it didn't help. Common people, if you're reading a thread, READ it.


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

KConny said:


> Shadet said:
> 
> 
> > Why You didn't write about Tomasz Zolnowski, WR holder in 3x3x3 AVG ?
> ...



Its not specific enough...
Awesome thread btw. I just learned a lot of new things.


----------



## Shadet (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, i read the first post... Whatsoever, at my opinion , at Speedcubing, where the main Rubik's Cube is 3x3x3, You should include person like him.... 
According to Your first post, You didnt include Dan Cohen becasue everyone knows Him, so why did You include worlwide famous Erik ?


----------



## KConny (Jan 26, 2010)

Erik has/had a total of 32 world records. Tomasz has/had two.
Dan got all 13, except one, of his world records last year. Eriks been breaking world records since 2007.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> EDIT3: Isn't Roux more popular than Petrus?



I'm pretty sure that Petrus is the second most popular 3x3 speedcubing method, with Fridrich as the first. I checked the Wiki.


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT3: Isn't Roux more popular than Petrus?
> ...



Well, of the two polls I could find on the issue Roux is excluded from both. 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10960
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16971
Regardless, based on the results from first link Petrus was more popular (assuming Roux users voted as 'Other').

... apologies for the offtopicness!


----------



## LNZ (Jan 27, 2010)

I will submit some names.

David Singmaster

The first person to do a deep mathematical analysis of the 3x3 in 1980.

Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)

Got millions (via Youtube) to solve a 3x3 for the first time.

And finally, all the people (too many to list here) who put out books to solve the 3x3 in the early 1980's. Way before the internet age and the digital era.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 27, 2010)

LNZ said:


> Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)
> 
> Got millions (via Youtube) to solve a 3x3 for the first time.



I very much doubt that. But he got millions of views, yes.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I knew 14.
> 
> EDIT: There's also a typo in The Netherlands after Erik's name.
> 
> ...


im agree with you edit3


----------



## r_517 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haiyan Zhuang: work as an IBM programmer. leading character of 3*3BLD. break AsR and then WR again and again just after less than 1 year's BLD practising. He's UWR online was sub25, and frequently sub30 on our cubers parties
Mike Hughey: First 7*7 BLD solver on youtube. The only people who solves from 2*2 to 7*7BLD. Awesome man in memorisation.
Jiang Tong: made a sub70 3*3BLD solve just after 4 months' learning rubik's cube and broke Multi BLD WR 3 months later with 15 solves in 52:01.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 27, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Haiyan Zhuang: work as an IBM programmer. leading character of 3*3BLD. break AsR and then WR again and again just after less than 1 year's BLD practising. He's UWR online was sub25, and frequently sub30 on our cubers parties
> Mike Hughey: First 7*7 *BLD* solver on youtube. The only people who solves from 2*2 to 7*7 BLD. Awesome man in memorisation.
> Jiang Tong: made a sub70 3*3BLD solve just after 4 months' learning rubik's cube and broke Multi BLD WR 3 months later with 15 solves in 52:01.



fixed


----------



## KConny (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't like the exaggerated use of "fixed"-posts. You're not supposed to edit a quote. But if you're gonna make one, at least put the modified part in bold. It took me three read-throughs before I saw it. And it wasn't really needed. Everyone knows that he was talking about BLD.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 27, 2010)

KConny said:


> I don't like the exaggerated use of "fixed"-posts. You're not supposed to edit a quote. But if you're gonna make one, at least put the modified part in bold. It took me three read-throughs before I saw it. And it wasn't really needed. Everyone knows that he was talking about BLD.


Sorry I did use bold... or thought i did.
I blame it on my crappy computer.

And it doesnt matter if people knew or not it needed to be in there, other wise they looks like they're just saying he was the first to do a 2*2-7*7 marathon.


----------



## KConny (Jan 27, 2010)

No. The word "first" wasn't even in that sentence. And people know that Mike isn't the only who can do marathons...(István too ) 

Disregard the last part, it's just a joke. Funny because Istvan runs marathons as well as solving huge cubes BLD.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 27, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyan Zhuang: work as an IBM programmer. leading character of 3*3BLD. break AsR and then WR again and again just after less than 1 year's BLD practising. He's UWR online was sub25, and frequently sub30 on our cubers parties
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2010)

KConny said:


> No. The word "first" wasn't even in that sentence. And people know that Mike isn't the only who can do marathons...(István too )
> 
> Disregard the last part, it's just a joke. Funny because Istvan runs marathons as well as solving huge cubes BLD.



I don't actually *run* marathons. I'm too old - I'm afraid it will destroy my knees. I've done a couple of 5K's before, but that's my limit. And I certainly have never run any kind of footrace while wearing a cube costume, unlike a certain other BLD solver.


----------



## r_517 (Jan 27, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



Fixed myself's


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 27, 2010)

KConny said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Jess Bonde
> ...



I think I read somewhere that (back in the day) Jess Bonde's webpage had the best LL algorithms. Not entirely sure about that, but Jess Bonde always comes to mind when I think of WC03.

I'm afraid I don't know much about Dror's contributions, only his achievements. Perhaps someone like Chris would be better off writing this one.

Lukasz Cialon should also get a mention. He's been extremely dominant in 2x2 since he started back in 2005, getting the ER at his first competition, then winning WC07 and getting the WR numerous times. He also changed perceptions about the layer+CLL method. Before people realized that was all he did, CLL was thought of as not being worth the number of algs. I've always thought of him as sort of the father of 2x2 solving.


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Lukasz Cialon should also get a mention. He's been extremely dominant in 2x2 since he started back in 2005, getting the ER at his first competition, then winning WC07 and getting the WR numerous times. He also changed perceptions about the layer+CLL method. Before people realized that was all he did, CLL was thought of as _not being worth the number of algs_. I've always thought of him as sort of the father of 2x2 solving.



And now I know about 100 for 2x2 and I still don't consider that half as much as I should/need 
^also, seconded.


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm just gonna throw it out there - no one cares about 2x2. Sorry guys.


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'm just gonna throw it out there - no one cares about 2x2. Sorry guys.



About as few people care about SQ-1, and a quarter as many have done an average...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'm just gonna throw it out there - no one cares about 2x2. Sorry guys.



You are bad at trolling.


----------



## KConny (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > No. The word "first" wasn't even in that sentence. And people know that Mike isn't the only who can do marathons...(István too )
> ...



Hmm, I might have used some bad wording there. When I said "as well" I didn't mean that you also did it, I meant that he both solves big cubes and run. All tough it's funny that it's almost true for you too.

When I come to think about it I also enjoy running. But only short distances about 3-5 km. That might be the equivalent of 4x4BLD, which I enjoy the most. Perhaps one needs too be stubborn and never give up to succeed in both running and BCBLD (Big Cubes BLD).


----------



## joey (Jan 27, 2010)

Lukasz Cialon is worth a mention. Plus he's just a cool guy.


----------



## macky (Jan 28, 2010)

Ron said:


> Btw. I met 19/21. Minh Thai and Gungz still missing. I spoke to Minh on the phone.



ahh same for me. must travel to asia.

[edit]
Oh, I forget that Minh Thai is American.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm afraid I don't know much about Dror's contributions, only his achievements. Perhaps someone like Chris would be better off writing this one.



Although many people supported and inspired me to learn to BLD solve, and to improve, Dror was by far my single biggest inspiration. I would love to write up something about him, though give me a little bit of time to make it somewhat good rather than just typed up quickly. I'll just make a reply post it in this thread with the text once I'm done.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2010)

Escher said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just gonna throw it out there - no one cares about 2x2. Sorry guys.
> ...



Did you see me suggesting anyone to be added to the list just for Square-1?



DavidWoner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just gonna throw it out there - no one cares about 2x2. Sorry guys.
> ...



I am not trolling; I am completely serious.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...




Dene, not to be disrespectful as I usually enjoy reading your comments, but this one confuses me. I think 3124 people might disagree with you on this one.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Firstly: <3 Mr. Hardwick for usually enjoying reading my comments  .

Secondly: People throw in 2x2 on the side. Let's be perfectly honest about that. A few people out there really try to get good at it, and they work hard no doubt. But I don't really see anyone being worshipped as the 2x2 king or anything, or fanboys for 2x2 masters, and the like. As far as official events go, 2x2 belongs in the scrap-heap.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 28, 2010)

SebCube said:


> Who's Charlie?



Exactly.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> ...or fanboys for 2x2 masters...



I'm a fanboy for Rowe.


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Did you see me suggesting anyone to be added to the list just for Square-1?



I was expecting you to say that, and that's neither here nor there to me - I just don't like people insulting 2x2 when they know little about it. 
Of course if Lukasz is included just for doing well at 2x2 then there should be balance from the inclusion of other people that are best in the world in individual events.



Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Not surprised either


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2010)

So, I know little about 2x2? Is that because I think it is a stupid event (not necessarily a stupid puzzle in itself)? Or is it because I am not the fastest at solving it because I refuse to practise? I mean, sure I don't know many 2x2 specific algs, but does that mean I don't know anything about it?

I'm finding it hard to make sense of what you're saying :/


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> But I don't really see anyone being worshipped as the 2x2 king or anything, or fanboys for 2x2 masters, and the like.



You don't look close enough. 2x2 has become a lot more popular in the past year.



Dene said:


> So, I know little about 2x2? Is that because I think it is a stupid event (not necessarily a stupid puzzle in itself)? Or is it because I am not the fastest at solving it because I refuse to practise? I mean, sure I don't know many 2x2 specific algs, but does that mean I don't know anything about it?



You know little because you are making ignorant, generalized statements.


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2010)

So "the past year" is relevant to this thread?

Don't dig yourself into a hole Woney. You know I don't lose arguments.

Also I wouldn't say that I am making ignorant statements. Perhaps you are mis-intepreting what I am trying to say though.


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Also I wouldn't say that I am making ignorant statements. Perhaps you are mis-intepreting what I am trying to say though.





Dene said:


> As far as official events go, 2x2 belongs in the scrap-heap.



I'd personally say that that was quite an ignorant statement.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 28, 2010)

you forgot Pedro Santos


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jan 28, 2010)

Someone not mentioned in this thread, who was a great inspiration for me.
Dan Harris.
He was there from the early beginning and has always been kind to welcome new members to the community. Also he has written a great book about speedcubing. His site has helped me a lot while learning LL algo's, and I'm sure others were helped to. And then off course there was his fewest moves contest.

Another big inspiration for me was Arnoud Van Galen, who has always helped others in need. He has inspired me to learn many other puzzles besides the traditional cubes. And he's just great company at tournement, making everybody feel at home.

I'm not saying these two need belong in the original list, but they certainly are worth being mentioned at page 10.

Further more. 2x2 is great regardless to what others say.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> You know I don't lose arguments.
> 
> Also I wouldn't say that I am making ignorant statements..



Lol. Refusing to lose an arguement no matter whether or not you are right or wrong... is ignorant


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to put in a vote that Frank Morris needs to be on this list. He pretty much dominated the North American bigcube scene for several years, and also had the fastest times (i.e. the standards Dan and Michal and me tried to beat) when the V-cubes came out. Watching Frank was what got me so interested in bigcubing in the first place, and I doubt I was the only one. His work on bigcubes.com has also helped out quite a lot of cubers learn the Reduction method. To me, he's more important than a few of the people already on the list, and he is definitely qualified since he used to be much more famous than he is now.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> So "the past year" is relevant to this thread?



It's relevant to your statement that nobody cares about 2x2. Before Rowe (and Edouard to some extent), Lukasz was synonymous with 2x2 solving. All these people who have recently taken interest in 2x2 would do well to know that. If 5x5BLD becomes extremely popular in the future, would you say that there is no reason to mention Chris Hardwick?


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2010)

Escher: Saying that 2x2 should no longer be an official event is an opinion not only held by myself, but by Tyson Mao himself. I don't see how it is an ignorant statement. It is a statement of the viability of the event, which is strongly lacking. It is an event based on luck. 2x2 single WR has already shown that. 2x2 average WR will eventually be the same. 



DavidWoner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > So "the past year" is relevant to this thread?
> ...



I think it would be an insult to Mr. Hardwick to compare 2x2 to 5x5BLD.

You say "all these people" who have taken an interest in 2x2, yet you only name one, and another possible. Naturally there are some more, such as yourself. But most people who do 2x2 only do it because it is an official event and because they want a decent ranking at it. Very few people have any strong interest in 2x2. Even those people that do have a large interest in it, such as yourself, have other events that they consider to be more important to themselves. I'm pretty sure that no one cubes essentially solely for 2x2, in the way that you "cubed" essentially only for clock a year ago. (Sure you did other things, but clock was the only thing you determinedly focussed on). Perhaps Rowe does consider 2x2 to be his die-hard event. But that is only one person. 
Oh and before you say "well one person is more than no-one", I think you ought to look up the word hyperbole.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'm pretty sure that no one cubes essentially solely for 2x2



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TOMI01
3x3x3 average: 52.67
2x2x2 average: 4.98

Didn't even bother about competing in 3x3x3 anymore in the last two competitions.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Escher: Saying that 2x2 should no longer be an official event is an opinion not only held by myself, but by Tyson Mao himself. I don't see how it is an ignorant statement. It is a statement of the viability of the event, which is strongly lacking. It is an event based on luck. 2x2 single WR has already shown that. 2x2 average WR will eventually be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone has the right to say he doesn't want event x or y to be held officially anymore. So that's your opinion.

I do consider 2x2x2 a great event for several reasons.
*It may be inspiring for new speedcubers who only know the 3x3x3. It's one event more they can praticipate in, instead of sitting on a chair all competition long waiting for the one thing you can compete in. This way they will have more fun and will be more likely to stay in our 'sport'.

*It's a very tense event, where there is a lot off competition, even at the top. The differences are always very close (off course) which make that several competitors are possible winners. In others events it might be more clear who will win, and who will be seconds, and so on.

*I think it 's a very mediagenic event, which will only help making our 'sport' more popular. 

Off course, some don't want our 'sport' to become more popular, but that's another discussion.


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> Escher: Saying that 2x2 should no longer be an official event is an opinion not only held by myself, but by Tyson Mao himself. I don't see how it is an ignorant statement. It is a statement of the viability of the event, which is strongly lacking. It is an event based on luck. 2x2 single WR has already shown that. 2x2 average WR will eventually be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody has always known that the 2x2 single is based on luck, that's hardly an argument.
The 2x2 average will never be based on 'luck', or at least 'blind luck'. I seriously doubt there will ever be a competition where some 2x2 noob comes along and manages to get 5 LL skips in a row and takes the WR. 
The reason I practice 2x2 and learn a lot of 2x2 methods and algorithms is specifically so that I can capitalise on scrambles that are easy _only for me_. 

Btw, I can think of at least 3 more people off the top of my head that practice 2x2 as their main event.

Also, with your reasoning that the 2x2 average will eventually be completely based on luck, surely that goes for every other event too, eventually? 

This obviously isn't going anywhere because I will never agree with any reasoning that says that 2x2 is a bad event and should be removed and I will never persuade you otherwise.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> . I seriously doubt there will ever be a competition where some 2x2 noob comes along and manages to get 5 LL skips in a row and takes the WR.




Lol.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't know of four of 'em.
I think I did well.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 30, 2010)

You should add Feliks.

Oh, and "Interview with Feliks Zemdegs" will be fantastic.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr.Toad said:


> You should add Feliks.
> 
> Oh, and "Interview with Feliks Zemdegs" will be fantastic.



Everyone knows Faz, he's like the new Yu. But the interview, yeah! but I doubt he'd want to. He might.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

EDITED out. Worded badly, gave the wrong impression.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I was comparing the popularity of the events, not the puzzles themselves. You should know better.



Dene said:


> You say "all these people" who have taken an interest in 2x2, yet you only name one, and another possible. Naturally there are some more, such as yourself.



Wrong. I name zero. I was referring to all the random noobs who are deciding to actually learn real 2x2 methods and are actually practicing, instead of just using LBL.



Dene said:


> But most people who do 2x2 only do it because it is an official event and because they want a decent ranking at it. Very few people have any strong interest in 2x2. Even those people that do have a large interest in it, such as yourself, have other events that they consider to be more important to themselves.



That's a rather lame argument, seeing as how it applies to many other official events, such as magics, OH, Feet, FM, pyraminx, or really most side events. I feel this way about 5x5, and to some extent, 3x3.



Dene said:


> I'm pretty sure that no one cubes essentially solely for 2x2, in the way that you "cubed" essentially only for clock a year ago. (Sure you did other things, but clock was the only thing you determinedly focussed on).



Hmm as I recall, this clock-only phase lasted for 11 days, then I didn't touch it again until about 5 months later. I do this with lots of events, like when I did 4x4 for 6 hours a day. It's just how I practice.



Dene said:


> Perhaps Rowe does consider 2x2 to be his die-hard event. But that is only one person.



I don't understand what die-hard solvers have to do with the general popularity of an event.



Dene said:


> Oh and before you say "well one person is more than no-one", I think you ought to look up the word hyperbole.



Yes I am familiar with the use of hyperbole in arguments. Did you honestly think I would try to call you out on something like that?


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2010)

So then, what is it to you that makes 2x2 a worthy official event? An event worth dedicating hours a day to, and something which you feel more people should do, because it is such a worthy event?

It's time that we shifted the burden of the proof to yourself seeing as you feel that this guy should be on the list.


----------



## maggot (Feb 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Uhh, this thread is for people you should know, and umm, I think a fair few people know me. And I only hate interviews with stupid media.
> 
> on topic sortof. Heard of all of them except Dan Gosbee.



i think we be better off if noone knew you


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr.Toad said:


> Oh, and "Interview with Feliks Zemdegs" will be fantastic.



Meh I have to disagree. All of the interviews now are with people who have been cubing for the while, contributed a lot to the community, and excel in something unique. Why break that streak?


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> Escher: Saying that 2x2 should no longer be an official event is an opinion not only held by myself, but by Tyson Mao himself. I don't see how it is an ignorant statement. It is a statement of the viability of the event, which is strongly lacking. It is an event based on luck. 2x2 single WR has already shown that. 2x2 average WR will eventually be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, i practiced 2x2 for a few months and got sub3, ever since then I've barely practiced. Once you get fast enough you stay the same speed no matter how little you practice. I consider 3x3 my best event despite not having the WR for it. If more people practiced 2x2, my 3x3 rankings would be much better then my 2x2 rankings. I dont consider 2x2 my "diehard" event or whatever, i just do it because its easy and fits my cubing style perfectly (turn fast, stop, look, turn fast). and tyson is thinking about taking 2x2 out of official competition? wow tyson, we need to talk .


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> So then, what is it to you that makes 2x2 a worthy official event? An event worth dedicating hours a day to, and something which you feel more people should do, because it is such a worthy event?
> 
> It's time that we shifted the burden of the proof to yourself seeing as you feel that this guy should be on the list.



That's your own particular opinion. 2x2 makes way more sense to me than magic, for example. Why isn't magic an unworthy event?
What you are saying is plainly stupid.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > So then, what is it to you that makes 2x2 a worthy official event? An event worth dedicating hours a day to, and something which you feel more people should do, because it is such a worthy event?
> ...



You are stupid to assume that I think magic should remain an official event. Did you even bother to check my official WCA profile?


----------



## Faz (Feb 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Uhh, this thread is for people you should know, and umm, I think a fair few people know me. And I only hate interviews with stupid media.
> 
> on topic sortof. Heard of all of them except Dan Gosbee.



Oh, didn't realise I worded it like that. May have gotten the wrong message across.

=> This thread is for people that are from cubing history, and it's pointing out people who everyone should know, and key figures in the history of cubing.

As lots of new cubers know me, I shouldn't be in that list. (Not that I would ever be in a prestigious list like that anyway)

Sorry if the previous post seemed boastful at all, I just worded it badly, and someone pointed that out.


----------



## Erik (Feb 2, 2010)

Ron said:


> Btw. I met 19/21. Minh Thai and Gungz still missing. I spoke to Minh on the phone.



Grrr I only get to 16/21  I chatted with Minh Thai on MSN, does that count as 'meeting'? 

People worth mentioning imho are:
- Joël van Noort (European Champion 2006)
- Dan Harris (do not to say more here)
- Alexander Ooms (he basically is the god of magic)
- Frank Morris (inspiration in big-cubes for the whole world I think)
- Guus Razoux-Schultz (definitely should be mentioned for his aweseomeness, he was also one of the first people to do F2L, way before Fridrich, but not the first one I think. Besides CLL/ELL and FMC = Guus. Did I mention he was 2nd in 1982?)
- Ton Dennenbroek (come on guys! how can you forget? also one of the fathers of the WCA, plus his cubing collection is mindblowing)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2010)

KConny said:


> *Minh Thai*, USA - Won the first World Championship, held in Hungary '82, with a best time of 22.95 seconds.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Didn't know those two. And most newbie's know Erik and Yu, though I guess fair enough having them, as they have done other not so well things in cubing, and many cubers have started after seeing their youtube videos.


----------



## Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

Dan Gosbee, should not be in this list

The driving force behind the speedcubing and 2nd WC where Dan Knights, Ron and Chris Hardwick

Dan Gosbee hosted the 2nd WC thats,all of the actual organization work was actual done by you Ron and the sponsors (Sventowns , Winning Moves) 

Dan Gosbee contribution was a usefull one for the 2nd WC , but I can hardly say that hosting one competition is worth mentioning


----------



## KConny (Feb 2, 2010)

Erik: Ton wasn't forgotten. There is a little about him in the description of Ron. Joël and Dan was a GREAT inspiration for me when I was new. But they didn't come up with any new big methods nor did they achieve something really spectacular. Al tough Dan din write a book, that's cool. I've said it before, Guus can be on the list if someone writes something about him.

Ton: Okay. The stuff I've seen about him he tends to portrait himself as a really important person. But some people are perhaps too proud of them self. It feels weird to take someone of the list, but I trust you.


----------



## cubacca1972 (Apr 12, 2010)

A few obscure additions:

David Allen and his friend Gene Means, who competed at the 2003 event in Toronto

Blistering fast corners first cubers. David won the US nationals in 1982. I watched him casually bust out a sub 15 solve prior to the competition. This guy had freakishly fast algorithms and a very unique style. He was easily the fastest corners first solver I have seen.

I found him to be rather eccentric, and a bit cryptic about his method. Then he just dropped off the face of the earth, never really sharing much info.

I guess that might make him notable in the same sense as Guimond.

http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/wc2003_1.html


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 12, 2010)

rowe hessler? HELLO?


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 13, 2010)

Dan Harris {Uk #1 speedcuber}
Rowe Hessler

Should be on there!


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

HsilgnE RelyT said:


> Dan Harris {Uk #1 speedcuber}



...


----------



## Toad (Apr 13, 2010)

joey said:


> HsilgnE RelyT said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Harris {Uk #1 speedcuber}
> ...



What Joey said ^


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 13, 2010)

joey said:


> HsilgnE RelyT said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Harris {Uk #1 speedcuber}
> ...




Well he use to be #1


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

Julian Chilvers is the UK #1!


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 13, 2010)

Single Joey Gouly 9.15 United Kingdom 
Average Breandan Vallance 10.74 United Kingdom


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah :3


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Julian Chilvers is the UK #1!



What actually happened to him?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Julian Chilvers is the UK #1!
> ...




so there's this really cute guy in my class, we used to chat all the time on facebook and MSN, but now for some reason he hates me! he used to be so nice to me, and one day we were chatting and i told him some kid was spreading rumours about us and he said there is no us and never will be, and it really hurt me, i started crying right there, i asked his friend to tell me whats his problem "he said that the guy i like doesnt like me, he likes sporty girls, the opposite of me" and now im trying to get more active, and i just want to know, am i doing the right thing? ive had a hugeee crush on him since like september, and i wanna tell him, but im too cared of his response... what should i do?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?…


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



urmmm
right...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

WHERE'S HAIYAN??


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 13, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> WHERE'S HAIYAN??



China.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2010)

joey said:


> HsilgnE RelyT said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Harris {Uk #1 speedcuber}
> ...



This...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 13, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE'S HAIYAN??
> ...



+1 hahaha
or as they say in china HA


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 14, 2010)

i needa know more about david allen


----------



## Toad (Apr 14, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE'S HAIYAN??
> ...



I lol'd, hard.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 14, 2010)

Edouard Chambon ( his Style ), Andrew Kang ( his smile ), Mátyas Kuti ( his friendship ), Lucas Garron ( his Waltz dance ), Piots Kózka ( my first Idol cuber), Piotr Michal ( his laughing ), Adam Joks  ( his everything), Charlie "The" Cooper ( friendly), Rama Temmink ( my BEST friend). Kai Jipner ( his beard) and All Indonesian Cuber.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

...gr8 to read bout the guys who define cubin..1st time ive heard of of any of em xcept rubik...lol..but just got my 1st cube a few days back...


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 16, 2010)

I know most of them. Pretty good.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 18, 2010)

I knew 15/21. Not too bad for someone this horribly slow, I'd say. Atleast I knew all the people in links.


----------



## MarcusStuhr (Jun 24, 2010)

KConny said:


> And about Marcus [...] he never did compete. He was REALLY fast. But didn't influence the community enough?



Hey, Marcus here.

I had the UWR at one point and was one of the first to break the 1-minute barrier (if not the first -- I don't know who hit it sooner between myself and Danyang Chen, but it was around the same time).

I was only fast a few years ago -- by today's standards, my times would be quite slow. I had plenty of influential/fun discussions with other members of the community, but at the time, people didn't seem to think that memorizing the cube in 15-20 seconds was possible (even when I made diagrams and explained in great detail how it all worked and what my algorithms were and how they fit in with the memory mnemonic system I had made). People didn't really bother judging the system on its merits, nor did they realize that a good memory system takes time to learn before its speed advantages hit their optimum. Nowadays people use systems like these all the time, if not better systems.

It led to quite a bit of debate between myself, Mao, and Hardwick. They wanted to come observe me, but as I was overworked in school/work and in an extremely dark period in my life, I refused, and it made it difficult to stick around the community. Sometime after that, I just lost interest in cubing. I tried getting back into it a few times, but it just didn't really happen.


----------

